# OK, . . . now what's going on???



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

First United Airlines went down, . . . no planes up for over an hour, . . . "system crashed".

Then the NY stock exchange floor trading went into the sewer, . . . "system crashed".

China's stock market is in a tailspin, . . . their computers go south, . . . "system crashed".

There were a couple others at more or less the same time, . . . "system crashed".

Are we witnessing a breakdown, . . . coincidence, . . . whacker / hackers getting lucky ????

Anyway, . . . glad I got what I got now, . . . 

Keep prepping.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

As God is my witness...as I was reading Dwight's post above, I could hear Mrs Slippy in the other room, talking to one of our Sons on the phone. I could hear Son 1 telling her about an accident that he worked last night (Firefighter/Medic) where 5 people got killed in a wreck. I heard Mrs S say before she hung up, she said, "Get Right with The Lord, because you never know if your day is today."

That's all I have to say about this...

(Just one more thing I'll add..."the world done gone crazy")


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy I thought you were banned....

*Rancher*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

azrancher said:


> Slippy I thought you were banned....
> 
> *Rancher*


Cardiac arrest, but was brought back by using the paddles. Sure, he took a few extra jolts to bring back, but that was because Mish was having a bit of fun. We should have known not to give her the paddles as she was wearing leather and stilettos.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I always suspected that of Mish....or was it, maybe, wishful thinking?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It is interesting all these systems down at once. I believe a snippet of things to come, I am sure. Hackers are testing the waters and when they are ready look out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

azrancher said:


> Slippy I thought you were banned....
> 
> *Rancher*


AZ Rancher,

Yes Sir, them bastards finally caught up to me...again...
Getting banned for me is like diarhea :bs: ! Dirty and often!

Seriously, I'm back and rehabilitated. Time in the "hole" makes a man ponder his actions. Doesn't make a man necessarily CHANGE his actions...if you know what I mean...wink wink!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

*Management writes a note in a pad*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems there are a lot of things going on, and it seems a lot of things are going on at the same time. Seems to make one wonder what is really going on.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

He snuck back across the border 

Welcome home Slippy.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slip was gone? Thought the collective IQ went up a notch or two for a few days there! Or was that because i was gone? No matter. Im looking into this matter had no idea these big system crashes were taking place. Next it will be the grid!!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> First United Airlines went down, . . . no planes up for over an hour, . . . "system crashed".
> 
> Then the NY stock exchange floor trading went into the sewer, . . . "system crashed".
> 
> ...


When I hear about system crashes, I always think Russia & China. I think that they have full-time Army/Navy/Intel personel, whose job is to hack. 
But I never think American hackers did it, because it is too big. And they get through the most diificult to hack systems.
It's more than luck, it is talent at work, and it keep getting worse. And I will stick by what I said, even if the Chinese stock market systems crashed.:Confuse:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

1 of 2 things happened. Either the hackers are really good, or the people who set up the "system" don't know how to set up a network to handle traffic. That or they are using system error to buy time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Something really strange is going on. I was just attacked by my toaster. Luckily I'm a Big Foot so I just crushed it like a beer can.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Off and on all afternoon my internet as been going screwy so a few minutes ago I called my provider and they said it was a system wide problem in my area and they were working on it expected to have it fixed by 6 pm. Hm.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

James m said:


> 1 of 2 things happened. Either the hackers are really good, or the people who set up the "system" don't know how to set up a network to handle traffic. That or they are using system error to buy time.


The latter.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope you realizing crappy workmanship at it's best -systems were designed to crash =$$$$ in someones pocket.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> When I hear about system crashes, I always think Russia & China. I think that they have full-time Army/Navy/Intel personel, whose job is to hack.
> But I never think American hackers did it, because it is too big. And they get through the most diificult to hack systems.
> It's more than luck, it is talent at work, and it keep getting worse. And I will stick by what I said, even if the Chinese stock market systems crashed.:Confuse:


so do we -so do we. 
again some one want's a bonus check


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I think this is the only forum that I haven't been banned from.

BTW do you know Mish stuffs her bra?

*Rancher*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sure they want a check, but if you don't fix it fast you get canned. On this level.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

I suspect the NYSE shut down trading intentionally in order to prevent a market crash. Between the Greece/EU situation and the Chinese market meltdown, I think authorities did what they thought was necessary to keep the market from crashing.

It has been said the Government and the Fed "Plunge Protection Team" has been artificially propping up the stock market for some time. This is very possibly just an extension of those efforts.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_Group_on_Financial_Markets


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems all is back up now. They ( The Government mouth piece ) say it was not a malicious event. Like they would know or even tell us.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Of course Mish stuffs her bra - with her Mammary glands! 
You want her to wear it backwards or something?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Of course Mish stuffs her bra - with her Mammary glands!
> You want her to wear it backwards or something?


You think those things are real?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! until she says otherwise they are real!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They need to invent a supplement for big boobs. Like a protein shake for chicks.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer women with small breasts. I figure that breasts have the same number of nerves regardless of size. Smaller breasts have more nerves per square inch and so are more sensitive to stimulation.

Maybe this is the wrong place for this discussion? Is there a men's only topic area?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I always suspected that of Mish....or was it, maybe, wishful thinking?


I thought Mish was a dude!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Yep! until she sHOWs otherwise they are real!


FIFY
My edit in red


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I thought Mish was a dude!


Now THAT is either really funny or a little bit sad. Mish is definitely a beautiful young lady with a child's heart and soul. (a very special person)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The really sad part is that Mish, her husband and my wife and I will likely never meet and break bread.
I believe that couple would be really good friends.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Feds know EXACTLY what's going on.... Just don't expect any honest answers.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Uh! you mean you don't trust your government? Why, that's unAmerican! ( you patriot!) 

I'm not sure about the name but I like your attitude.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> AZ Rancher,
> 
> Yes Sir, them bastards finally caught up to me...again...
> Getting banned for me is like diarhea :bs: ! Dirty and often!
> ...


Slippy, I spent a week in the hole a while back. Did you see my initials carved in the wall? Maybe the big booger I left next to the toilet? :bs:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

James m said:


> 1 of 2 things happened. Either the hackers are really good, or the people who set up the "system" don't know how to set up a network to handle traffic. That or they are using system error to buy time.


I'm thinking that United Airlines and the U.S. government should upgrade from their Commodore 64 computers. :hopelessness:


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Time to update those punch card computing machines


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, so what we need is a "BadBoy" banner for those whose indiscretions have led to disciplinary actions?
You can all have your own forum that nobody outside of the group can see to compare who left the biggest mark on the wall or floor of "the room".
How about it Denton? (I'm kidding of course) :glee:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PaulS said:


> I prefer women with small breasts. I figure that breasts have the same number of nerves regardless of size. Smaller breasts have more nerves per square inch and so are more sensitive to stimulation.
> 
> Maybe this is the wrong place for this discussion? Is there a men's only topic area?


Yea I like smaller ones, or should I say I don't like massive jugs.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

One of my sons is exactly the opposite. I swear if cows had two udders he would chase them (well not any more - he's married now - to a "well endowed" young lady). She's a great kid! 
I love all my kids!


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

James m said:


> Yea I like smaller ones, or should I say I don't like massive jugs.


I have no idea how this topic got started, but here is my two-cents worth.

There is no such thing as a female who has breasts that are "too big". Breast reduction surgery should be made illegal.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I have no idea how this topic got started, but here is my two-cents worth.
> 
> There is no such thing as a female who has breasts that are "too big". Breast reduction surgery should be made illegal.


The big ones heave too much.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

You guys hijacked the thread with a subject that is always dear/near to my heart (on a Good Day)
But NEVER EVER Like this!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> You guys hijacked the thread with a subject that is always dear/near to my heart (on a Good Day)
> But NEVER EVER Like this!



View attachment 11962


How do you like that? Two for one!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My eyes.. MY EYES!
Oh no! it is burned into my mind.... I need my eyes to find my shotgun!

That kind of pornography should not be allowed outside of men's gay bars.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Need more eye bleach. I have just run out. Bad prepper, bad.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> You guys hijacked the thread with a subject that is always dear/near to my heart (on a Good Day)
> But NEVER EVER Like this!


I almost tossed my dinner!

You should be smacked around with a USED urinal cake! :stick:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

It is my assessment that the current administration was performing a dry run on the emergency switch today. They are worried the China crash will roll into our markets and we're just practicing the shut down switch. I heard an explanation on npr and they said the Cia and fbi have been involved since early this morning and are keeping the president informed.

This was a planned activity.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well it is kick-off for Jade-Helm. Last week I passed a convoy rolling West, twenty or so BIG tankers and four 18 wheelers on the tail of the pack with real fancy graphics covering the whole trailer, it read "Sky-Net" with images of satellites and a bunch of planets out in deep space. I thought to myself " I'm sure that's on the up and up". :Confuse:


----------

